# Passenger side airbag light - always on



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

My '18 1.4L hatch's passenger side airbag light is always on. It will indicate whether the airbag is on or off but it never goes off. Is this a 'feature'? My other car's lights simply don't illuminate when there's nothing too heavy on the passenger seat and it only comes on when I put a few pounds of stuff on it. 

On the, ahem, bright side, it does give a little ambient lighting at night. I guess that's a positive.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, this is normal. It is quite bright.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, that's the way GM does it in most of their vehicles, it stays when car is on, regardless of state of airbag reading we. I tinted mine with a Sharpie. Too dang bright.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Gotcha. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

2018 hatch here, when i first got the car and sat at my first stop light marvelling at how the auto start/stop wasnt active in D (it was 110 degrees and A/C blasting) i saw that light and though "wow that is going to be super annoying"

Months later i haven't thought about it or noticed it since this post and i do night commuting. My original plan was to find some matte finish electrical tape and cover it, the SOS green light is always on too.

To slightly move off topic, i have numerous times thought about doing some sort of plasti-dip treatment to the interior to somehow cover the chrome accents with matte-plasti to which id most likely spray on the entire top airbag light / SOS display as well...though its really hard to think about taking a spray can of anything semi-permanent to a new car interior.

Clearly they focus group test interiors with pictures and in indoor displays not out driving around the arizona sun where those chrome bits turn into retina destroyers. At least there isnt chrome mirror finish AND piano black trim, which is just as reflective and looks like **** with any amount of dust/fingerprinting.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

crunch21 said:


> 2018 hatch here, when i first got the car and sat at my first stop light marvelling at how the auto start/stop wasnt active in D (it was 110 degrees and A/C blasting) i saw that light and though "wow that is going to be super annoying"
> 
> Months later i haven't thought about it or noticed it since this post and i do night commuting. My original plan was to find some matte finish electrical tape and cover it, the SOS green light is always on too.
> 
> ...


Even farther off topic,the auto stop/start should not engage if the A/C is on! ('18 TD)


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> Even farther off topic,the auto stop/start should not engage if the A/C is on! ('18 TD)


Yup the difference between a/c on and off is night and day. I actually love the start stop without a/c on. Problem is, i want to just come to a stop and hit a button on my steering wheel to shut off. Sometimes im rolling to a stop and dont want to shut off only to restart in 3 seconds....and nothing i hate more than pulling into a parking spot then shifting to reverse while the car shuts off and restarts....people look at you like you just stalled out. Its the prefect solution (on/off and then manual start/stop)

I dunno maybe theyll prefect it on their $50k SUV's since they just killed off the cruze.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

crunch21 said:


> Yup the difference between a/c on and off is night and day. I actually love the start stop without a/c on. Problem is, i want to just come to a stop and hit a button on my steering wheel to shut off. Sometimes im rolling to a stop and dont want to shut off only to restart in 3 seconds....and nothing i hate more than pulling into a parking spot then shifting to reverse while the car shuts off and restarts....people look at you like you just stalled out. Its the prefect solution (on/off and then manual start/stop)
> 
> I dunno maybe theyll prefect it on their $50k SUV's since they just killed off the cruze.


It's after Thanksgiving and I'm still using A/C in my car and house. Wish there was a button...............


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, i just want to be sure. it is perfectly ok that the passengers airbag light (with no 2 in the logo) is always ON? it has 2 icons, with big X and without.
Thanks in advance.


----------

